# Sbri e il maquillage



## Sbriciolata (16 Dicembre 2014)

Allora, ieri, dopo un periodo abbastanza deprimente di antipiretici, antiinfiammatori, mucolitici, brodini, divano e copertina, rientro al lavoro con tutto l'arretrato inevaso e 350 mail da leggere, mi sono detta: devo tirarmi un po' su.
Sarei anche andata a comprarmi un libro, ma purtroppo l'ultimo che ho preso, una trilogia fantascientifica scritta come un trattato di filosofia, con annotazioni teologiche ogni due pagine, di una noia letale che non mi ricordo chi come dove e perchè l'abbia consigliato e io gnucca che me lo sono annotato e poi l'ho pure comprato... comunque, finirò il maledetto mappazzone nel 2015(forse), e dato che il mappazzone convive sul comodino con due saggi che devo finire... insomma niente libri.
Trovato l'alibi per darmi al fatuo, entro in profumeria.
Ho bisogno di colore, quindi una palette.
In realtà non ho bisogno di una palette, anzi non so più dove metterle le palette, ma adoro le palette.
Diciamo che colleziono palette, così pare pure razionale.
Tacitata anche la coscienza, a questo punto se uno deve fare il danno, lo fa bene: prendo la più assortita, full optional, 150000 scomparti, devo verificare se faccia anche il caffè. Quindi richiamo l'attenzione della commessa che, vedendomi bardata come fossimo in siberia a gennaio, si avvicina forse immaginando che io voglia una cremina per le mani, una roba per riparare i danni al naso arrossato... insomma, non dimostra entusiasmo.
E infatti quando le indico la palette, mi chiede conferma incredula.
-Deve fare un regalo?
- No è per me. Poi voglio anche gli smalti. Poi mi servono i pennelli. E quella matita glitterata non l'avevo mai vista...
Insomma mi era partita la compulsione, ma dato che mi ero registrata al negozio all'inaugurazione, ho lo sconto del 30% per gli acquisti di Natale... zitta coscienza, fatti i cazzi tuoi, ho lo sconto del 30.
A quel punto la commessa si esalta e mi fa la proposta indecente: Ti posso truccare? (è passata al tu dopo gli smalti, non c'è nulla come Dior per far fare amicizia tra donne) 
Non ho fatto in tempo a replicare che aveva cominciato, giuro. A quel punto tirarsi indietro sarebbe stato offensivo. Mi rende edotta che mi sta facendo un trucco da sera, tipo ultimo dell'anno. E intanto mi chiede cosa faccio per l'ultimo dell'anno.. resto sul vago, non voglio deluderla dicendo che a me, dell'ultimo dell'anno... importa pocuccio.
Penso che lo passerò con un'aragosta e non credo che lei farà caso al mio trucco.
Comunque 5 minuti ed è tutto finito, cerco uno specchio, trovo Moira Orfei... ah no, è lo specchio... ossignur.
Vabbè: pago, rifaccio presente alla coscienza il 30% di sconto e vado.
Arrivo davanti alla porta di casa, respiro profondo ed entro: 
-ciao mamma
-ciao(flap flap)
- ...
- non mi dici niente?
- se hai comprato anche i leggins leopardati ti porto dal neurologo
- no ciccina, mi ha truccato così la commessa in profumeria
- oddio, meno male, mi stavo preoccupando: ma hai comprato un'altra palette? UN'ALTRA?
Mentre in bagno mi toglievo quella roba con l'acqua ragia, sorridevo pensando che quando arriverà la demenza senile posso stare tranquilla, ho chi mi controlla.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Dicembre 2014)

ahahahahaahahahahaahaahahahaha.


----------



## Fantastica (16 Dicembre 2014)

Grazie, Sbri per trovare del tempo ANCHE per farci deliziare queste tue chicche.


----------



## Alessandra (17 Dicembre 2014)

Grazie si', per queste simpatiche chicche


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

MUORO!!!!!!!


----------

